# Macro shrimp images



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, The time has now come for me to start taking 'aquatic' shots with my macro lens. still subjects are a little easier than moving ones, so i thought a challenge was need.

the following images were taken with my canon 65mm mp-e f.28





































believe it or not this is not the closest i can get, so i'll aim for some closer shots.

many thanks

mark


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Great macro series, mate!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Great pics! What kind of shrimp is that?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 23, 2009)

Niiice. I love the second to last photo, but those all look great


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Amazing shots!
Is that just an amano shrimp? I have never seen that green.


----------



## saintly (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks everyone. it is an amano shrimp. the colours come from a combination of green plants reflecting and a difficulty in trying to get the correct white balance. this is probably a trade off.

here's one of a cherry shrimp, with a crop from the original image.



















these are harder to capture do them being so small.


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, that is so cool. You are actually close up enough that you can see the little hairs on them!


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW amazing photos. I love it!


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

amazing macro good work


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Gorgeous work really.


----------



## carlstreeter (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate to be a "me too" poster, but those are incredible. More please!


----------



## Chicago Jeff (Feb 24, 2010)

Very cool pictures!


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Got anymore pics?


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pics. Make me wish Nikon had similar lens.
What's the lighting? Through the front glass or from above?
How do you keep the shrimp close to glass? The working distance is pretty short. Especially at 5x. 
Is that shot with 5D?


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! Those are truly impressive! Great job on taking these shots, saintly


----------



## -MJ- (Mar 26, 2010)

wow those are great macro shots


----------

